# Just moved to Geelong



## Slyr31 (31/3/13)

Hi I have just moved to Geelong ( hamlyn heights ) don't know much about the place yet and don't know where to find a brew shop I found brew 4u but that's not a brew shop and also I don't know no one here at all so brewers should unite so I could meet some people around here ! And also if you could check my last post and see if you have any advice to


----------



## flyinhi (19/4/13)

Hi mate,

Come along to our next CBB meeting and have a beer, meet the crew. I'll PM the address.

Its next friday night 26/4/13, and kicks off around 7.30. if you plan to have a few, make sure to bring a swag or arrange some transport home.

Cheers


----------

